

Ask HN: Is there a website to generate resized/cropped images - mcrittenden

...based on what info you give it in the query string?<p>For example, you could do something like:<p><pre><code>    &#60;img src="http://website.com/?original=http://something.com/test.jpg&#38;height=100&#38;width=100" /&#62;
</code></pre>
And then website.com would take test.jpg and resize/crop it down to 100x100 and output it on the fly. Does something like this exist? If not, I want to make it.
======
dstein
<http://www.thumbalizr.com/>

~~~
mcrittenden
And there we have it. Thanks.

